# feral forager



## nobo (May 13, 2007)

i just borrowed this zine from a friend of mine and i gotta say i am very interested in the idea of foraging roadkill. i know dumpster diving is sooooo old school...what do you think? pros? cons? just throwing this out there. and if you have any links to websites about actually tanning hides, harvesting meat or just anything else related and interesting...please post!


----------



## Crazycoon (May 13, 2007)

Do it!!!! last summer me and another found a deer on the highway still in rigamortis (the stiff zombie stage before it goes limp again. So we hauld her up the hill and skinned it. The inside was emploded cause it must have gotten smoked by a truck, so we just quartered it and kept the skin and brains... For tanning you can dilute egg white in water and use that, also the whatever animal it is has the perfect size brian mass to tann its own hide, just crack the skull and pulverize the brain, then smear it on and let sit. Theres also ways to smoke tann it, but Im less familiar with that. PIss, oak, walnut, alder, bark/leaves 
someone just gave me a short cut: 
Braintan.com


----------



## nobo (May 13, 2007)

thanks. that link is pretty useful with the tutorials and all!


----------



## Mady (May 13, 2007)

Someone handed that exact zine to me at a ghost mice show, and i was more than intrigued. Its really intresting.


----------



## iago (May 14, 2007)

there was a report on(possibly BBC?) some guy in Canterbury who survived on foraged plants and also roadkill. He had a job and was a "regular" guy who just didnt agree with any food industry. It was an interesting video but I cant find it online but its gotta be out there somwhere.


----------



## Linda/Ziggy (Apr 20, 2010)

Careful with that roadkill kids !

Spent some time at a community in Sebastopol California, and they were eating diseased roadkill.....................
Cause it was cooool...............

Linda


----------



## RnJ (Jul 6, 2010)

Bought the zine at Cornerstone last week. Very awesome. Gonna try some of this stuff on whatever I hunt first, then on roadkill when/if I cross something decent. And of course the brain-tanning sounds awesome possum.


----------



## makan kotoran (Aug 1, 2010)

I've tried this before with kangaroos. the only danger I'm aware of if the meat is mot diseased is that if the animal was hit hard, the adrenal gland may have burst, all the crap from the gland penetrates the meat, our body's are are unable to handle it and it will make you violently Ill, I've also heard it can kill you.
don't take this as gospel or whatever, because this info was passed to me by word of mouth. but I'm not really up for a deadly dose of adrenalin so....

can you tan practically and hide? I've seen people do it with possum and dear, but have no idea if you could do it with smaller mammals, a dead rat for instance.


----------



## Gudj (Aug 1, 2010)

Yeah, don't eat it if their insides are exploded and there is shit everywhere. 
Also, you can braintan a rat.
Also, there are other, more recent threads on this.


----------

